# Alan Oliver



## SJFAN (12 September 2006)

Sad to read in the sport section of today's Daily Telegraph that former show jumper and course-builder Alan Oliver has died.


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2006)

Really sorry to hear that, he was a great chap.  I remember sleeping over in his box at the Royal many years ago while working for Wilf.  He had some cracking horses at that time too.
My condolences to his family.


----------



## madgirl (12 September 2006)

aww sad to hear that!


----------



## spaniel (12 September 2006)

Its such sad news, an era has ended now that Alan has gone on.


----------



## SJFAN (12 September 2006)

He was one of the leading riders when I was first watching the sport. It was interesting to see how he changed his riding style (which used to be of the aerobatic variety) later on his career. I have both of his books. He did a fine job as a course designer including a World Cup Final in Gothenburg. Towards the end of his working life I was told that he did his course plans on the back of his cigarette packets. I understand that he did have a problem with alcohol, as do many other likeable and talented people.


----------



## Thistle (12 September 2006)

A great loss.


----------



## TURBOBERT (12 September 2006)

He was lovely to me as a child when he came to our local county show to jump.  He let me sit on Red Admiral and ride him over to the collecting ring.........very sad to hear of his death.


----------



## SJFAN (12 September 2006)

What a nice gesture. Super horse to have had the chance to sit on! In Alan's era the Leading Show Jumper of the Year was a much prized HOYS national championship open to the leading money winning horses of the season and riders could start on as many horse as they had qualified (as opposed to now when it's just another international class limited to 1 horse per rider). There were several sections during the day and the best went on to contest the final, the main class of the night. I'm not old enough to have seen this but in 1953 his amazing achievement was to have his six entries all go clear in their sections and go on to take five of the top six prizes. The winner was Red Admiral.


----------



## Faithkat (12 September 2006)

Oh what a shame.  He was one of the very first showjumpers I ever saw "live" - at Southampton Show (which no longer exists) and I can remember being nearly sick with excitement at seeing him and the lovely Red Admiral, and Douglas Bunn jumping - live, in the flesh about six inches from my nose!!!!!


----------



## muppit (13 September 2006)

its a very sad loss for the sport, he was one of the best and greatest course designrs show jumping has ever seen.
if any one knows when the funaral is i would like to go and say goodbye to a great man as would so meny other people.


----------



## susan_w (13 September 2006)

RIP Alan.


----------



## ruscara (13 September 2006)

I am sorry to hear that.  He was one of my heroes when I first began watching show jumping.  I still have some of Red Admiral's mane in my autograph book, stolen at the Horse of the Year show in the days when you could wander round the stables and talk to the horses.  RIP a great horseman.


----------



## Rambo (13 September 2006)

I don't think I ever saw Alan Oliver compete...probably just before my time...but his is one of those names synonymous with SJ'ing in it's heyday. RIP


----------



## Prudence (13 September 2006)

Oh this is such sad news!  He was a living legend!  RIP Mr Oliver.


----------

